

Skype on Linux: Is It Functional, or Falling Behind? - byaruhaf


======
gregmorton
Well, doesn't seem too private or secure :(

[https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard](https://www.eff.org/secure-
messaging-scorecard)

Not even open-source.

------
scalesolved
I use skype all on the time on Ubuntu 14.04LTS, seems fine, no issues! :)

